# Lg 42le5300



## Pragadheesh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy LG 42LE5300. does any of you have this tv.? If so could you please share your experiences. Also people who have read any +ve or -ve reviews about it, kindly share it. Especially i want to know if there are any faults/drawbacks with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

well i have seen dis.. its a nice option to buy... LG has got bright picture quality in comparision to samsung.. 

sound is almost same as compared to oder brands like samsung.. bt yeah Sony has awesum surround sound no comparision wid LG... bt brightness n picture quality wud b lil less..


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply but the Samsung C650 series LCD TV's would be a better choice over the LG one you mentioned. 
It has a better picture quality, matte screen which prevents reflection (unlike the LG which reflects a lot) and costs the same.

compare both at a store like Croma and see for yourself


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot sid1712. I will check it out.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 15, 2010)

Actually , its the C630 which has a matte screen while the 650 has a glossy one. Though seeing both TV's yourself would be the best


----------

